# Castelli jersey sizing?



## -bob (Aug 26, 2003)

There is a Castelli jersey I want on purchase online but I'm not sure about their sizing. According to the Castelli sizing chart I wear a large which would be fine in U.S. sizing but in Europian sizes that would be one size too small. Do I trust the chart? Anyone have experience with Castelli? Thanks

Bob


----------



## marron (Nov 25, 2002)

*My experience*

I own two of them in large. They are slightly too large for me at 6'2" and 160#. The funny thing is that I just bought a new pair of the shorts and they have gotten smaller. I used to have to wear an XL for the length and it was generously sized. Now the XL is just barely big enough.


----------



## tarwheel (May 22, 2004)

*sizing chart*

There is a pretty good sizing chart for cycling clothes, including Castelli, at the www.coloradocyclist.com web site.


----------



## -bob (Aug 26, 2003)

*Let me add this.*

I'm 6'2" and 190 lbs, 42 inch chest. In Euro sizing I usually buy XL and US sizing I buy L.

If the Castelli chart is accurate then a large would do, I just don't trust the chart.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

-bob said:


> I'm 6'2" and 190 lbs, 42 inch chest. In Euro sizing I usually buy XL and US sizing I buy L.
> 
> If the Castelli chart is accurate then a large would do, I just don't trust the chart.


The chart is for a skin-tight racing fit- Castelli seems to believe most people wear jerseys that are too large.


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

Newer Castelli jerseys are sized so the chest size is similar to US brands like Pearl Izumi (road fit, not MTB fit) or Cannondale or Voler (race fit, not relaxed fit). However, the shoulders, arms, and waist are a little slimmer. Castelli fabrics do stretch somewhat, so most people will be comfortable in the same size Castelli and Pearl Izumi. If you're on the flabby or muscular side, you should consider going 1 size up.


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

*I read that too...*



filtersweep said:


> The chart is for a skin-tight racing fit- Castelli seems to believe most people wear jerseys that are too large.


I normally wear large American size (PZ, Performance) & XXL/ Size 6 European (Nalini, Biemme, etc.) I bought a large size Castelli Simple jersey and it was way too small so I exchanged it to XL and yet, although now it fits like American Large size jersey, the neck collar is too tight... I get that slight choking feeling. I got tired of returning so I just wear it without zipping all the way up... they are kinda expensive jerseys for compromised fit though.... (there's no deals on their current year models. You can use WCP's 10% cpn code but certain places like Bike World ships free so it's basically the same deal unless you are buying a bunch.)


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

*biketiresdirect.com has them for $29*



-bob said:


> There is a Castelli jersey I want on purchase online but I'm not sure about their sizing. According to the Castelli sizing chart I wear a large which would be fine in U.S. sizing but in Europian sizes that would be one size too small. Do I trust the chart? Anyone have experience with Castelli? Thanks
> 
> Bob


So if it doesn't fit exactly right, you are not out the $65 or so they usually cost. FWIW, I wear an XL in US sizing and a 6 Euro sizing and a XXL Castelli fits me perfectly. I have fairly wide shoulders though, and I like my jerseys fairly tight.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

-bob said:


> There is a Castelli jersey I want on purchase online but I'm not sure about their sizing. According to the Castelli sizing chart I wear a large which would be fine in U.S. sizing but in Europian sizes that would be one size too small. Do I trust the chart? Anyone have experience with Castelli? Thanks
> 
> Bob


 Castelli's fit is too tight for me. I'm 5'7" and have a 41 chest and a 32 waist and I don't like the fit of any of their jerseys. If I try a XL, they are too long. A medium or large fit is too tight for my tastes...


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

*Them are...*



innergel said:


> So if it doesn't fit exactly right, you are not out the $65 or so they usually cost.QUOTE]
> 
> not the current year/04 ones if riding in the most current fashion matters to ya  ... they change color combinations every year so 04 black jersey comes with yellow logo stripe etc... theirs are closeouts and they only have limited color/size choices left.... past year closeout ones can be found at much cheaper price but finding your size and the color you want can be pain in the rear for ya  which matters not to moi since their jerseys just don't fit me well....


----------



## -bob (Aug 26, 2003)

*Fwiw*

I ordered an XL as it seems from everyone's comments that it will fit me. I don't know if it's an' 04 or '03. It's the Castelli Team jersey from Colorado Cyclist


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

*I believe theirs are all...*



-bob said:


> I ordered an XL as it seems from everyone's comments that it will fit me. I don't know if it's an' 04 or '03. It's the Castelli Team jersey from Colorado Cyclist


04s (unless they indicate that they are not.)


----------



## Old_school_nik (May 21, 2002)

*I wear Castelli Simple jerseys I have a 2004 size Large*

( I also have a 2003 size large as well and it fits the same) and I am 6' 1" 172lbs and wear a 42 long suit size, dress shirt size 16 1/2 34 and the large fits snug - but not Lycra skin suit tight. I feel the large Simple jerseys fit me perfect...
the shorts are a whole different story. I agree with the other poster here I have a size L Dome shorts (which rock BTW) but they are way too tight all of the sudden - in the past the L shorts fit well now too tight - almost a waste of $60 - but I am working on stretching them...

Anyway, good luck.

-Nik


----------



## -bob (Aug 26, 2003)

*It's here.*

FWIW The XL arrived yesterday. I really like the material. As for the fit it's snug in the arms and shoulders but a hair large in the body. I would love to try a large but I think it would be too small in the arms and shoulders and I don't want to play the mail-order-return game. I'll keep this one, it's not a perfect fit but close enough


----------



## Dave_Stohler (Jan 22, 2004)

*You are about my size....*



-bob said:


> I'm 6'2" and 190 lbs, 42 inch chest. In Euro sizing I usually buy XL and US sizing I buy L.
> 
> If the Castelli chart is accurate then a large would do, I just don't trust the chart.


...and I just bought a Castelli in XL. It barely fits. I usually wear a 42l, so I'm a bit long in the waist.


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

*Just received...*



-bob said:


> There is a Castelli jersey I want on purchase online but I'm not sure about their sizing. According to the Castelli sizing chart I wear a large which would be fine in U.S. sizing but in Europian sizes that would be one size too small. Do I trust the chart? Anyone have experience with Castelli? Thanks
> 
> Bob


the 04 Sierra Nevada team jersey from Colorado Cyclist... forget that they are made by Castelli... It's an XL and this one fits me absolutely perfect even the the collar..go figure... maybe my XL Simple jersey wasn't made right?... neck fits much tighter on it.... but I really like this Sierra Nevada jersey....worth the 2 months backorder wait...glad I got it.


----------

